# "No Covid Positive Patients" Sign at CVS



## win231 (Jul 31, 2022)

This sign was posted at the counter where you pick up your prescriptions.
Naturally, I couldn't resist a comment.
After I chuckled, I asked the pharmacy clerk, _"So.....if Joe Biden wanted to pick up his prescription, you would throw him out?"_
The clerk LOL'd.


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2022)

How would they know? They really don’t believe that people are going to walk in, look at the sign and leave if they have COVID, do they?


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 31, 2022)

They  were probably relying on people's honesty. !


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2022)

They assume everyone knows whether they're positive or not?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm sure the reason being is some people are home testing and not following any quarantine measures their just going to work and doing whatever.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 31, 2022)

So a home positive test doesn't count?​"Patients"   ​
a person who is receiving medical care, or who is cared for by a particular doctor or dentist when necessary:

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/patient


----------



## John cycling (Jul 31, 2022)

chic said:


> They assume everyone knows whether they're positive or not?



I'm positive that I'm not.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> So a home positive test doesn't count?​"Patients"   ​
> a person who is receiving medical care, or who is cared for by a particular doctor or dentist when necessary:
> 
> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/patient


it counts but i just don't think some folks care. they don't want to be inconvenienced you know.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2022)

There obviously is no foolproof way of determining whether a person has actually been tested very recently, and if so, that the test came out negative. Plus, I don't think those tests are 100% reliable anyway.

The only way to offer some protection is to require proof of vaccination. That way, even if some who is positive gets in, the other people in the room aren't going to die of the disease. 

Requiring those tests, and then asking about them, accomplishes about as much as the signs that say, "If you are concerned about Covid, please wear a mask."  (Yes, one of the buildings in my community has such a sign.) Or the restaurants that ask you to wear a mask when you are not eating.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 1, 2022)

"The only way to offer some protection is to require proof of vaccination. That way, even if some who is positive gets in, the other people in the room *aren't going to die of the disease*."

Seriously, you keep spouting that *misinformation* over and over.
Vaccinated people have died of Covid!


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> There obviously is no foolproof way of determining whether a person has actually been tested very recently, and if so, that the test came out negative. Plus, I don't think those tests are 100% reliable anyway.
> 
> The only way to offer some protection is to require proof of vaccination. That way, even if some who is positive gets in, the other people in the room aren't going to die of the disease.
> 
> Requiring those tests, and then asking about them, accomplishes about as much as the signs that say, "If you are concerned about Covid, please wear a mask."  (Yes, one of the buildings in my community has such a sign.) Or the restaurants that ask you to wear a mask when you are not eating.



_"The only way to offer some protection is to require proof of vaccination. That way, even if some who is positive gets in, the other people in the room aren't going to die of the disease."_

Only in a world of your own design.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 1, 2022)

I find these signs and things funny ....nothing more then a attempt to appease a certain crowd ....... 
if it puts customers who believe a SIGN fixes all so be it..... 

a) a symptomatic people do not bother testing.... why would they ?
b) the honor system does not work ...... if it did that would solve many many other items like theft etc...

c) the vaccine status has been proven to not matter .... 
as my neighbor with  not only her shots but 2 boosters got it and seemingly cannot shake it as have many people "fully vaccinated" 

d) wearing masks is optional and those can chose to do so but that will not guarantee anything either... since from the beginning it was said a mask is more about protecting others from your aerosols then the other way around.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> This sign was posted at the counter where you pick up your prescriptions.
> Naturally, I couldn't resist a comment.
> After I chuckled, I asked the pharmacy clerk, _"So.....if Joe Biden wanted to pick up his prescription, you would throw him out?"_
> The clerk LOL'd.


So many of the pharmacies have a drive up these days, so that would seem the best idea for those who are sick. If the sign was at the counter instead of the front door, I don't see how it helped anyway. The person would already be inside.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "The only way to offer some protection is to require proof of vaccination. That way, even if some who is positive gets in, the other people in the room *aren't going to die of the disease*."
> 
> Seriously, you keep spouting that *misinformation* over and over.
> Vaccinated people have died of Covid!


Yeah even if that person is vaccinated that won't keep the others from getting sick and maybe dying.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> it counts but i just don't think some folks care. they don't want to be inconvenienced you know.



The pharmacy probably had people standing at the counter saying they were positive and asking for what they could get.  Probably coughing too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> The pharmacy probably had people standing at the counter saying they were positive and asking for what they could get.  Probably coughing too.


Probably


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> The pharmacy probably had people standing at the counter saying they were positive and asking for what they could get.  Probably coughing too.


I would never cough at a counter.
I only cough in crowded elevators.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 31, 2022)

I felt like crap last evening and woke up early this morning feeling worse. Went to one of these out patient clinics and they ran a test for COVID, which I hade to sign a paper giving them approval to take care of it. I sat in the waiting room for almost another hour and then they finally called me back and told me that I tested positive for COVID. I have had both injections and 2 boosters and this is the second time I have been told that I had COVID. I just shook my head. After all, what can you say? Somebody posted a statement on here, it may have been me, as to why didn’t they continue to make a better vaccine? This is almost becoming a joke. The one nurse at the clinic told me that that they had 1 person that died who had been fully vaccinated. 

My fever has only been 102.8f so far. Taking Tylenol does take the fever down. I asked what medicine do I get to fight this disease and she told me nothing. Just go home, drink plenty of liquids, take 2 Tylenol every 4 hours and stay in bed. That’s it? Yep, that’s it.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 31, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I felt like crap last evening and woke up early this morning feeling worse. Went to one of these out patient clinics and they ran a test for COVID, which I hade to sign a paper giving them approval to take care of it. I sat in the waiting room for almost another hour and then they finally called me back and told me that I tested positive for COVID. I have had both injections and 2 boosters and this is the second time I have been told that I had COVID. I just shook my head. After all, what can you say? Somebody posted a statement on here, it may have been me, as to why didn’t they continue to make a better vaccine? This is almost becoming a joke. The one nurse at the clinic told me that that they had 1 person that died who had been fully vaccinated.
> 
> My fever has only been 102.8f so far. Taking Tylenol does take the fever down. I asked what medicine do I get to fight this disease and she told me nothing. Just go home, drink plenty of liquids, take 2 Tylenol every 4 hours and stay in bed. That’s it? Yep, that’s it.


there have been many who died even after the vaccines and boosters ...
the treatment and advice for this is all over the place IMO.... 
son had just been tested and was positive asked about the anti-viral treatment 
was told in  that  clinic .......two medical providers tried the treatment....... resulted in unbearable diarrhea and projectile vomiting and they did not even finish course of treatment and cannot in good conscience give to any patients ...... at least they were honest .....
from past experience with others if you take any cold med make sure it is an expectorant and make sure you do get up and move  around a bit so it does not settle as pneumonia .


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I felt like crap last evening and woke up early this morning feeling worse. Went to one of these out patient clinics and they ran a test for COVID, which I hade to sign a paper giving them approval to take care of it. I sat in the waiting room for almost another hour and then they finally called me back and told me that I tested positive for COVID. I have had both injections and 2 boosters and this is the second time I have been told that I had COVID. I just shook my head. After all, what can you say? Somebody posted a statement on here, it may have been me, as to why didn’t they continue to make a better vaccine? This is almost becoming a joke. The one nurse at the clinic told me that that they had 1 person that died who had been fully vaccinated.
> 
> My fever has only been 102.8f so far. Taking Tylenol does take the fever down. I asked what medicine do I get to fight this disease and she told me nothing. Just go home, drink plenty of liquids, take 2 Tylenol every 4 hours and stay in bed. That’s it? Yep, that’s it.


The only people I know who were seriously ill with Covid were vaccinated.  One of them who was hospitalized with Covid after 2 vaccines & 2 boosters doesn't want to speak to me because last year, he ridiculed me for saying the vaccines are useless.  I told him I wasn't criticizing him for choosing to get the vaccines & boosters, so he shouldn't criticize me for choosing not to.
I've never said, _"See?  Told 'ya so,"_ because I don't need to spike the football.  I don't even discuss Covid with him; I don't need to make him more uncomfortable than he already is.
Only _fools _ridicule people who don't make the same health decisions they made.  And when they do, they deserve retaliatory ridicule.

And, I have a couple of friends who said the vaccines are useless & chose not to get vaccinated - UNTIL their employers forced them to get vaccinated or be fired.   After they got vaccinated, they started to criticize people who chose not to get vaccinated.  They need that confidence booster from others who make the same decision they made.
I asked one of them: _ "Please tell me how your vaccination now made a vaccine useful when you said it was useless when you didn't want it?" _She responded, "!@#$%^/"  &, of course we both LOL'ed.
Another example:  My sister said she would never get any Covid vaccine because they were useless & especially after flu shots made her sick every time.  But after her son told her he wouldn't allow her to babysit her grandkids, she got vaccinated.  Now, she says, "Covid vaccines do protect." 
Yes, _people believe what they *want* to believe._


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 31, 2022)

When you decide whether to be vaccinated or not, you kind of look at the advantages and disadvantages. Seeing how it was the only game in town, I decided to go for it. After each injection, I had a reaction. Talking to other people, it was about 50/50 getting and not getting a reaction.  One thing is for certain, a lot of people got rich from these immunization programs.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2022)

Moon Rat, many people had a reaction, just as many people also have a reaction to a flu shot, a shingles shot, or any other shot. These vaccinations often produce reactions, which are unpleasant but usually are not serious.

After my second vaccine shot, I had a fever and felt sick for one day, and felt tired and wiped out for the second day. That was it. After that, I was fine. No reaction at all to either booster.  I figure that a day or so of feeling lousy is certainly better than dying of a horrible disease. Or getting a long-lasting, chronic illness (long covid) that may go on forever.

I am glad that I and all the people close to me in my world had the good sense to listen to medical advice from doctors and scientists all over the world, instead of tinhorn politicians who were preying on people's ignorance.

I do think the signs and multiple conflicting warnings are a little bit absurd at this point. Clearly, thanks to the vaccine, the disease is not as much of a threat as it was back in 2020.  It's probably time to update them.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> When you decide whether to be vaccinated or not, you kind of look at the advantages and disadvantages. Seeing how it was the only game in town, I decided to go for it. After each injection, I had a reaction. Talking to other people, it was about 50/50 getting and not getting a reaction.  One thing is for certain, a lot of people got rich from these immunization programs.


Which was the whole idea.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Moon Rat, many people had a reaction, just as many people also have a reaction to a flu shot, a shingles shot, or any other shot. These vaccinations often produce reactions, which are unpleasant but usually are not serious.
> 
> After my second vaccine shot, I had a fever and felt sick for one day, and felt tired and wiped out for the second day. That was it. After that, I was fine. No reaction at all to either booster.  I figure that a day or so of feeling lousy is certainly better than dying of a horrible disease. Or getting a long-lasting, chronic illness (long covid) that may go on forever.
> 
> ...


So far, nothing has topped them _"Refrigerated meat trucks to store bodies."     _


----------



## Moon Rat (Sep 1, 2022)

I feel better today. Not ready to run the 100 yd. dash yet, but better. I have the Omicron variant, but there was a side not that stated”not verified.” Whatever that is supposed to mean.

The hospital nurse said numbers are down in our area and deaths have really slowed to about 1 per week and they are people with pre-existing serious conditions.


----------

